# visca



## sdj14

hola todos 

me amigo ha dicho "viscaa el barça!!"

Podrias ayudarme?

Gracias
Steve


----------



## Vell Bruixot

It is not Spanish, it is Catalan.  Barça means Barcelona but refers to their soccer/futbol team. 

Bona sort (that is Catalan for "good luck: )


----------



## El tano trucho

Hola a todos.

Qué significa literalmente "visca"?

Gracias de antemano,

ETT


----------



## Interfecte

Bon giorno!

"Visca" significa literalmente "viva".

Y este mes esperamos poder gritar muchas veces "visca el Barça!".


----------



## Namarne

Interfecte said:


> Y este mes esperamos poder gritar muchas veces "visca el Barça!".


 

Per què déu ser que es diu *visca!* i no pas *visqui!*?


----------



## avellanainphilly

Namarne said:


> Per què déu ser que es diu *visca!* i no pas *visqui!*?



"Visca" es una forma arcaica* (aunque diría que se usa aun en algunos dialectos) del subjuntivo del verbo "viure" ("vivir").

(Visca, visca! )
(*en el dialecto central del catalán, que en Samaruc no és pas un diplodocus)


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Original poster Steve:  did you get the answer you needed?  Your friend is evidently from the Catalan-speaking region and is rooting for a soccer/football team.  If you might wish to read something in English about " el Barça" - which is the nickname for the Futbol Club Barcelona, you could visit the wikipedia site. It includes some good background, starting with this: 


...[FC Barcelona]...which was founded in 1899 by a group of  Swiss, English, and Spanish men led by Joan Gamper.   The club has become a Catalan  institution, hence the motto _"Més que un club"_ (More than a club).


//VB
_soc qui soc; que no soy yo_


----------



## Samaruc

avellanainphilly said:


> "Visca" es una forma arcaica (aunque diría que se usa aun en algunos dialectos) del subjuntivo del verbo "viure" ("vivir").
> 
> (Visca, visca! )



Con todo el cariño, me hace gracia lo de "forma arcaica" porque... Bueno, de ser así, yo debo ser una especie de samaruc del pleistoceno ya que "visca" es la forma de subjuntivo que utilizo siempre para el verbo "viure"...  

No, ya sin bromas, "visca" es la forma de subjuntivo del verbo "viure" en la mayor parte del País Valenciano  (no sé si en más sitios), es una forma plenamente viva y normativa y, en consecuencia, si contemplamos la lengua catalana en su totalidad y no la limitamos a ciertos dialectos, no puede considerarse como un arcaísmo. En realidad, las formas verbales baleares y valencianas son, en muchos aspectos, las que más se acercan al catalán clásico, por tanto las formas más genuinas... o las más arcaicas , según se vea la lengua en su totalidad o desde cierta (y respetabilísima, faltaría más) perspectiva dialectal...

Donde el subjuntivo ha cambiado de tener la vocal "a" a tener la "i", lo que sí que se ha mantenido son las formas de subjuntivo originales en interjecciones y ciertas expresiones ("Visca!", "Vinga!", "O sia"...).


Salutacions!


----------



## avellanainphilly

Samaruc said:


> Con todo el cariño, me hace gracia lo de "forma arcaica" porque... Bueno, de ser así, yo debo ser una especie de samaruc del pleistoceno ya que "visca" es la forma de subjuntivo que utilizo siempre para el verbo "viure"...
> 
> No, ya sin bromas, "visca" es la forma de subjuntivo del verbo "viure" en la mayor parte del País Valenciano  (no sé si en más sitios), es una forma plenamente viva y normativa y, en consecuencia, si contemplamos la lengua catalana en su totalidad y no la limitamos a ciertos dialectos, no puede considerarse como un arcaísmo. En realidad, las formas verbales baleares y valencianas son, en muchos aspectos, las que más se acercan al catalán clásico, por tanto las formas más genuinas... o las más arcaicas , según se vea la lengua en su totalidad o desde cierta (y respetabilísima, faltaría más) perspectiva dialectal...
> 
> Donde el subjuntivo ha cambiado de tener la vocal "a" a tener la "i", lo que sí que se ha mantenido son las formas de subjuntivo originales en interjecciones y ciertas expresiones ("Visca!", "Vinga!", "O sia"...).
> 
> 
> Salutacions!



Samaruc, no te m'enfadis! Volia dir arcaica en el meu dialecte, evidentment! Em sonava que era una forma viva en altres dialectes, però no n'estava del tot segura.  Editaré el post anterior perquè quedi clar...


----------



## Samaruc

avellanainphilly said:


> Samaruc, no te m'enfadis! Volia dir arcaica en el meu dialecte, evidentment! Em sonava que era una forma viva en altres dialectes, però no n'estava del tot segura.  Editaré el post anterior perquè quedi clar...



No, per favor...! No m'he enfadat... Per això he posat les caretes... No ho edites, que no m'ho he pres malament... De debò..!


----------



## dinji

"sàpiga" i "càpiga" també són formes arcàices?
O normalment es diu "sàpigui" i "càpigui" als dialectes centrals?


----------



## avellanainphilly

dinji said:


> "sàpiga" i "càpiga" també són formes arcàices?
> O normalment es diu "sàpigui" i "càpigui" als dialectes centrals?



No, no, "sàpiga" i "càpiga" són les fomes habituals.


----------



## Escalador

¿Cómo se pronuncia *visca*?


----------



## Favara

*Occidental:* /'vis.ka/
La V com en anglès, l'A com en castellà. "VIS-ka".

*Oriental:* /'bis.kə/ (Què ningú ho pot confirmar?)
La V com a B, l'A (ə) és una vocal neutra, semblant a A i E; el so d'aquesta vocal és millor sentir-lo, costa molt d'explicar. "BIS-kə".


----------



## betulina

Favara said:


> *Oriental:* /'bis.kə/ (Què ningú ho pot confirmar?)



 Confirmat!


----------



## gvergara

Una pregunteta... Es fa la concordança quan es vol felicitar una parella de nuvis? _*Visca/Visquen* els nuvis_? Gràcies per endavant, 

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Agró

Que ja t'has oblidat?
Mira aquí.


----------



## gvergara

Agró said:


> Que ja t'has oblidat?
> Mira aquí.


Doncs es veu que sí. Una de dues opcions: o no vaig saber recercar el fil o estic mig cec. Demano disculpes, 

G.


----------



## Enrique Sandobares

Un ejemplo muy acorde a los recientes acontecimientos: 
"Visca Catalunya lliure !!"


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Samaruc said:


> No, ya sin bromas, "visca" es la forma de subjuntivo del verbo "viure" en la mayor parte del País Valenciano  (*no sé si en más sitios*), es una forma plenamente viva y normativa y, en consecuencia, si contemplamos la lengua catalana en su totalidad y no la limitamos a ciertos dialectos, no puede considerarse como un arcaísmo



Porai a les Garrigues conec gent (jove) que parle així, alternat amb el subjuntiu (vulgar) amb «-o», d'abast més gran a la regió. Però no sé quin és l'abast del fenomen, a Lleida ho fem amb «-i» com els orientals.


----------

